# wow no love for the first 1400 shot by a canadain lady



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Post more details please.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

http://www.fca.ca/en/fca-blog/47-we...das-first-female-1400-camille-bouffard-demers

http://www.fca.ca/en/outdoor-tourna...-results/766-fita-1440-trois-rivieres-2011521


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

That's awesome.:thumbs_up
Congrates Camille!!!:wav:
Thanks for posting that Reed.


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Congratulations to Camille !!! :thumbs_up

Woody


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

That's awesome Camillie, congrats and hope to see you better it...there's few others that can do it I think, so keep your game up!

Congrats again, savour it...


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Bravo Camille! Je suis très fier de ton résultat! Et un peu jaloux...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow that's some awesome shooting. Congrats to Camille. :thumb:


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

That's incredible, hope to be as great as you one day, congrats!!!!!!


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

thats amazing.is she on the canadian team.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

Well done, my hat is off to anyone who can bust the 1400 mark!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

can some one post a picture of this fine shooter so when we do ever meet her we can personaly congrat her and shake her hand and in my case for good luck.. lets put a face to the achievement and i tried links not much there or again my comp savy is none..


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Congratulation Camille. I will see you this summer.
Here is a pic from her:
http://img824.imageshack.us/i/camillev.jpg/


----------

